# In search of blood bait



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

About 20 years ago, I use to fish with blood bait that I would buy at a tackle and bait store near Delta Lake north of Monte Alto, Tx. They sold out and I have never really seen anywhere else that sells it. It would sell in gallon sized plastic buckets. Does anyone know of a place where they sell that stuff? Thanks

bp


----------



## Rivercat (Feb 1, 2006)

*Blood Bait*

What was the name of the bait?


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

name of bait? anyways u can get gallon buckets at bps/gander in a couple different brands and flavors


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

*dont remember the name*

DOnt remember the name, but I know it was gallon buckets. Thanks for the info on gander mountain.

ben


----------



## Treedav (Jan 28, 2006)

Academy sells it in pkgs. However Lye soap works better on trotlines..I have the recipe if you want it. It also does a good job in the washing mosheen on white clothes, two ways of making it,.


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

*Sure*

Thanks Treedav, I would like the recipe. I'll let you know how it works here in south texas.


----------



## Treedav (Jan 28, 2006)

Will post it when I have a free Hr to type. as I am a 2 finger typer.


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

Around Tawakoni and Dallas, a lot of marina's sell Ray's Chicken Blood in a bucket. It is awesome bait. Consist mainly of chicken feathers and blood. There are some sort of lumps in it and you press these onto a treble hook. Good stuff.


----------

